# Cypress mulch and substrate help!!!



## CuriousTegu760 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, i've had a tegu for about 3 years and still struggle to find cypress mulch out here in sol cal. I've found that my local ace hardware does carry this compacted mulch which i believe it is coconut husk but i was wondering if you guys can check it out and let me know what you think of it? 

Its called Element 6® The Original Mulch Brick, it's made out of organic coir mulch. 
Heres the link also:http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2646350&cp=11925693.2116237&origkw=cypress+mulch

If you guys can give me some info or know its for sure good substrate for my tegu that would great.

Thank you


----------



## checkersthetegu (Feb 29, 2012)

That should be fine...coconut husk is alright and holds moisture well although when it does dry out it become almost splintery ( i remember my red tails dried out and I was digging splintery bits out of my fingers). If you do end up getting it make sure you freeze for 24 hours or nuke it to avoid any left over pests inside (trust me reptimulch has given me mites for not freezing it once). If i were you id try to find cypress mulch online before buying it but if you want to go with it go ahead it should be fine.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hows Blue Flamingo cypress mulch? i usually go with them but i remember one time i bought the mulch and it had weird barks of wood and other random types of wood through out the cypress mulch so I was unsure if i should keep going with them or not. Do you know if Blue flamingo changed its blend or is still good cypress mulch to go with?


----------



## Dana C (Mar 7, 2012)

I think you posed this issue back in August. According to what I read, mulch is primarily branches fed through a shredder. My guess is, like the guy you talked to at Blue Flamingo said, it is impossible to provide a guarantee that their mulch or anyone else's is 100% Cypress. I wouldn't worry however about the mulch containing Cedar however as the two trees flourish in very different areas. I wouldn't be surprised however if a little pine was included or other wood from the slash piles of wood that go into shredders.
I just wish that in Idaho I could buy any cypress outside of what Petsmart carries. I can order some via Amazon but shipping brings the price up to $35 for a 2 cu.ft. bag. Considering it takes at least 6 ft for an 8' cage, using cypress alone is too expensive. I have been using a mixture of cypress, fir bark and aspen shavings with good success. The mixture holds moisture well enough if misted daily and is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 7, 2012)

CuriousTegu760 said:


> Hi everyone, i've had a tegu for about 3 years and still struggle to find cypress mulch out here in sol cal. I've found that my local ace hardware does carry this compacted mulch which i believe it is coconut husk but i was wondering if you guys can check it out and let me know what you think of it?
> 
> Its called Element 6® The Original Mulch Brick, it's made out of organic coir mulch.
> Heres the link also:http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2646350&cp=11925693.2116237&origkw=cypress+mulch
> ...



If you live in SO CAL, like me, there are 2 places I have found cypress mulch. LLL Reptile, and The Reptile Den ( Lake Elsinore ) .


----------

